Ask HN: When would you feel ok again working from cafes or coworking spaces? - riyakhanna1983
======
mlthoughts2018
Without the development of a vaccine, there’s no limit to how long cohabitated
workspaces will remain categorically untenable for knowledge work.

The risk of recurrences and spike, cooccurrence with the flu, etc., is just
too high. These spaces cannot be fitted with fully private office space per
each individual and plexiglass guards and floor marking aren’t going to solve
shit. Communal food areas have to stay closed. One at a time at the coffee
machine. 5 at a time on the elevator, 2 at a time on the stairs - it’s just
not gonna work.

Simply put, there has to be a medical basis for unequivocal treatment or
immunity. Nothing prior to that could allow a path for these types of work
spaces.

